# Vet Issues



## MiloTheParakeet (Oct 22, 2016)

So, Milo has never been to a vet. Around the time I got him I wasn't under the impression that you needed to take a budgie to the vet, but I know better now. He seems healthy, but it would be good to check. Anyways, I was reluctant to take him since he would probably would be SUPER freaked out, and since he doesn't come out of the cage (yet), but I think the pros outweigh the cons. Then comes the next issue of actually finding an avian vet. The only vets in my area are for cats and dogs, and we don't have a car. Are "on call" avian vets a thing? I mean, if worst comes to worst I could get a friend to drive if I can find a good vet. What kind of vets do you take your birds to? Can regular vets be trusted?

Thanks, 
Maya


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Maya, 

regular vets can sometimes help in an emergency situation but they just don't have the required knowledge in dealing with birds and will not be able to give you much help for any kind of assistance. 

I am lucky to have an avian vet within a ten minute car ride from me. Other members are not so lucky and have to take a long journey to see an avian vet. 

It would be best if you can establish your closest avian vet and take Milo there, even using a friend. Yes, he will be scared but it's good to have that first check up.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

When it is impossible to find a certified Avian Vet, then the next best option is to choose a vet (generally termed an "Exotic Vet" who is experienced in dealing with small birds.

For people in countries with little to no vets available, they must resort to working with a regular vet. 
Often the regular vet can consult with an Avian Specialist at a University, Zoo or even in another country should the circumstances warrant doing so.*


----------



## MiloTheParakeet (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you for your feedback. I think the closest real avian vet to me is Night Owl Bird Hospital, it's still pretty far away but there's really nothing else. I will look into taking him once he is comfortable with being outside the cage, which should hopefully be soon


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Maya, I checked out their website and it looks like a fantastic avian vet! They are dedicated entirely to birds, which is wonderful. I would definitely agree that it's the best place to go, even if it's a bit of a drive


----------

